# The Official Mafia & Mafia II Discussion Thread!



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 3, 2010)

Since we all seem to be hyped about playing the sequel and many of us are playing Mafia for the first time, so it's only fair that it deserves a new thread. So no more puking in the 'Game your currently addicted to' thread & post any and every thing related to Mafia in here. 

I'm in a bit of hurry right now. So by the time I return, I hope it has at least one reply. _*cocks Tommy Gun*_


----------



## a2mn2002 (Aug 3, 2010)

i hv completed mafia one
2 tyms. Good game play , story line. 
If u like mafia u would also like godfather which I hv playd 5 tyms


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 3, 2010)

Reached 'Just for Relaxation' mission. Will complete the game tomorrow I guess . Mafia 1 is a damn awesome game. I am post-ponding beginning Startcraft II for it! And just can't wait for 28th to get my hands on Mafia II!


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2010)

just remember to use colt 1011, coupled with headshots it is the most deadliest thing in Mafia.

 Also, ur colt skill will be tested in last chapter. Awesome name for the last chapter and tense situation.

Anyone got attached with any of the characters?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 3, 2010)

I like Tommy the most and Salieri the least. He comes off as an arrogant prick.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 4, 2010)

I like Frank. He was the most sensible among the lot and also warned Tommy how things would go wrong in this business.

I'm also on the mission 'Just for Relaxation' and the game is awesome. I think I have memorised most of the routes in Lost Heaven. Except for Oaks Hill side as I don't visit that place much.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 4, 2010)

Me too! I remember the last two missions, they are gonna be awesome!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Aug 4, 2010)

Darn! I forgot Mafia. Good ol', awesome, my first sandbox game. It's seems my very first games of a genre was started with super-awesome games. Anyway, will install this Godfather & *Inception*[]-like epicness game this Sat., and join ye people. My last mission was...... that hotel thing.... urmh.... I don't remember.


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 4, 2010)

guys in mafia is there a way to play some custom music while driving cars, gta estyle ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 4, 2010)

@cute.bandar :- Nope.

Anyways, reached the last mission. 'The Death of Art'. Gonna be awesome .


----------



## Piyush (Aug 4, 2010)

is mafia better than GTA san andreas in terms of
1 story
2 gameplay
3 voice acting


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 5, 2010)

yes for story, No for gameplay and Voice acting is a tie.(only my opinion, anyway)


----------



## quan chi (Aug 5, 2010)

played mafia long back.honestly i feel the story was good but nothing much to hype about it. what i think the game has best is its dialogues.some of them were wonderful.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2010)

Finally completed the game. Absolutely amazing. I'm glad I didn't ignore this game thinking the graphics would be dated. The ending was very emotional. The story, dialog & music were the prime highlights of this game. This is how a true Mafia game is supposed to look like in a completely authentic manner. 

Here's how my end went down:



Spoiler



I started the mission by first heading out to Lucas, competing his sub-quest and went out to claim my "fast" car. I only had a colt with 6 bullets in it. I shot down one mutt at the area where the car was parked and 2 shots to take down the lock. Took the car & ventured on the final mission with only colt and 1 bullet in it. I thought I would meet Sam & we would stack up our arsenal for some mission. When I reached there, I found out it was a setup waiting for me. F*cking hell! I tried a few times to punch some guys and failed miserably. Looked up a walkthrough a found that I hadn't made a pit stop at Yellow Pete's to get my arsenal from him. 

So I promptly reloaded the save and went back to him. Stocked up my ammunition and shot the hell out of everyone. As I was wading through those horde of thugs, I realized how difficult this would have been if I had kept trying with that Colt. Anywho, as I reached Sam towards the end, I only had 32% health. Gunned him down with a few shots of my Thompson first, then as he ran away, I took out my pump-action shot gun and fired away 2 final rounds to finish him off. THE END!


 



piyush120290 said:


> is mafia better than GTA san andreas in terms of
> 1 story
> 2 gameplay
> 3 voice acting


I haven't played San Andreas completely, but comparison between both isn't fair at all. Mafia came out in 2002 and San Andreas in 2004. Mafia has a excellent storyline and voice acting. It's more of a serious gangster drama and so are it's missions. There are no side missions, except for Lucas's sub-quests. You'll have to drive a lot in Mafia. GTA is more relaxed, but Mafia focuses on being more realistic. Voice acting is top notch in Mafia. It's well worth a play-through, albeit being so old.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll say Mafia is as close as it gets to real gangster life. Its perfect. Good character development.

I liked Paulie's character. Always getting things screwed up but a good buddy. 

@Ethan
Did u try free ride extreme challenges ?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2010)

ichi said:


> @Ethan
> Did u try free ride extreme challenges ?


I was about to, but had some work, so had to rush out. What is it about?


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2010)

^^its like fantasy + surreal world mixed with The City of Lost Heaven.
You get new cool cars which run and accelerate like Ferrari but you gotta complete related challenges to get them.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2010)

ichi said:


> ^^its like fantasy + surreal world mixed with The City of Lost Heaven.
> You get new cool cars which run and accelerate like Ferrari but you gotta complete related challenges to get them.


But cops would still catch us if we go above 40mph right? I don't understand what's the use of having fast cars when you have to use a speed limiter on them throughout the game. The only time I think I enjoyed running a fast car was before the race mission where you have to sabotage the opponents vehicle at night. Less cop concentration at night and country side free drive, is the only real pleasure I had for driving at max speed.


----------



## Faun (Aug 5, 2010)

@Ethan
I guess there are no cops in free ride extreme missions. Its totally insane there.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2010)

ichi said:


> @Ethan
> I guess there are no cops in free ride extreme missions. Its totally insane there.


If there are no cops, then I'll definitely give it a try. All the cars from Lucas's missions were under-whelming. I seriously need the speeds of the race car.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 5, 2010)

are you guys playing on windows 7?i installed the game yesterday &  i've faced a few serious bugs- 1.the car would accelerate alright with  'W' but if i press 'S'..it only stops but will not reverse. sometimes  the car would reverse even with 'W' pressed.
2.the mouse doesnot work..the character moves left & right, forwards  & backwards..& also looks up & down if i move the mouse  forward or backward but the character will not turn left or right if i  move the mouse.

i tried with two different mouse, ran the game in XP service pack 3  compatibility mode & updated the game with the v1.2 patch..but  nothing works...can anyone help me with a solution?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2010)

I completed the game on Windows 7 32-bit version with V1.2 patch. With regards to your problem for mouse not working, I experienced the same problem when I customised the aiming aspect in the controls. If you have done something similar, then reset the controls to default and everything should be normal. Same goes with vehicle controls. I reset it to defaults and then used Numpad keys for acceleration and turns, space for braking. Your character would only strafe with WSAD buttons, directional navigation is done only through mouse movements.

Do not, and I repeat, DO NOT change the default key for aiming in the controls, else the mouse movement goes all bonkers.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 5, 2010)

which key for getting out of car? I;m stuck at the mission after Vito's taxi is crashed by two gang members.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 5, 2010)

Vito's Taxi? Don't you mean Tommy's? 

Right mouse click is the default key for getting out of a vehicle.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I completed the game on Windows 7 32-bit version with V1.2 patch. With regards to your problem for mouse not working, I experienced the same problem when I customised the aiming aspect in the controls. If you have done something similar, then reset the controls to default and everything should be normal. Same goes with vehicle controls. I reset it to defaults and then used Numpad keys for acceleration and turns, space for braking. Your character would only strafe with WSAD buttons, directional navigation is done only through mouse movements.
> 
> Do not, and I repeat, DO NOT change the default key for aiming in the controls, else the mouse movement goes all bonkers.



Thanx a lot...reset the aiming controls & all is well......btw, i'm playing it for the 7th or 8th time now...all of you playing got me excited to try it once more & i must say its still just as amazing...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Vito's Taxi? Don't you mean Tommy's?
> 
> Right mouse click is the default key for getting out of a vehicle.



Yeah i got confused with mafia 2. Mafia 2 game bio says that Vito will etc etc. So i thought Tommy's full name was Vito Tommy or Tommy Vito.  Anyway thanks. But i already figured it out. The mission name was Molotove Party. Completed it with gr8 frustration. I kept crashing the car right after destroying those cars, at last i gave up the car and went on foot to Saliari Saloon.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 5, 2010)

One of the early reviews came out.

News: Mafia 2 review - 80% in PC Zone - ComputerAndVideoGames.com


----------



## Piyush (Aug 5, 2010)

ok i'll surely give it a try
i mainly play games for their story and dialogues


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 5, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> Yeah i got confused with mafia 2. Mafia 2 game bio says that Vito will etc etc. So i thought Tommy's full name was Vito Tommy or Tommy Vito.



Tommy's actual name is Thomas Angelo...


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the input.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 6, 2010)

Now playing the Canadian whiskey mission.Still 10 more missions to go.

 Good shift from regular set of games and vehicles.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2010)

A sneak preview of the demo which will be out on 10th: Mafia 2 Demo Preview


----------



## Devrath_ND (Aug 8, 2010)

Completed the Mafia today... It was excellent albeit old... 



Spoiler



And was wondering whether the last cut scene when the thugs come and shoot the old man, is he Tommy ???


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes he is. It's better if you use white font to hide out the end. It's a major spoiler for people who haven't completed the game yet. Dam! We need some spoiler code in this forum.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 9, 2010)

Its the same demo which was shown last year at gamespot.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 10, 2010)

Demo is out on Steam right now. Fire away guys!


----------



## roby_is_cool (Aug 11, 2010)

and the pc version is gonna priced at 499 INR only..!! one more reason to buy this game..


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 11, 2010)

Just 499? Really? I'm gonna get this one then.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 11, 2010)

haha....dudes.. take a look at this.

nextworld.in: Buy Mafia 2 online in India


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2010)

still 899.00 is better than 2999


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2010)

It's Rs.475/- shipped from Prashant. 

Anywho, here's my benchmark result:

*img268.imageshack.us/img268/174/mafia2benchmark.jpg


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 12, 2010)

The game doesn't work on my PC. I repeat, the game doesn't work. Need to reinstall Windows.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> I
> Anywho, here's my benchmark result:
> 
> *img268.imageshack.us/img268/174/mafia2benchmark.jpg



Thats good enough, all settings to max ? I was hoping that I'd be able to enable physx + all eye candy in this game on my 260


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Enable PhysX? on a single GTX260? There are 2 levels of PhysX settings, Medium and High, each would butcher the performance of high end single cards. Unless you slide in a dedicated PhysX card, it's hard to get respectable frame rates along with maxing this game out.

I have turned OFF PhysX, AA and AO. Even with AO enabled, the frame rates are pretty consistent. AA butchers my performance and I didn't dare try turning ON PhysX. The physics effects are excellent even without PhysX being turned on. So just enjoy the demo.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 12, 2010)

The demo crashes to desktop. Help?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> The demo crashes to desktop. Help?


Try re-installing the demo and PhysX.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Enable PhysX? on a single GTX260? There are 2 levels of PhysX settings, Medium and High, each would butcher the performance of high end single cards. Unless you slide in a dedicated PhysX card, it's hard to get respectable frame rates along with maxing this game out.



I have played Mirrors edge and Batman AA on full settings with Physx enabled with smooth frame rates, lets see how this one fares.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Knock yourself out. 

Be sure to post the benchmark, with and without APEX.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2010)

It ran on low+med with no PhysX, no AA on 1440x900 with a 8600GT. I hope I can do med+high with no PhysX and no AA with my 8800GT when it comes back from RMA.

@Tarey :- Even I played both of those with high settings and PhysX on, but believe me, Mafia II will kill your system without any mercy!

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

EDIT ---
:O It's only Rs.479! Am pre-ordering! **** yeah!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a 5850. Should I turn off APEX PhysX? It's kinda I noobish but I really don't know.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2010)

@Sunny :- Unless you don't want bad FPS rates, turn it off I guess.

BTW, already pre-ordered. Can't wait for 27th now .


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2010)

From where to pre order for 479 ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 12, 2010)

nextworld.in: The best place to buy PC Games | Xbox 360 Games | PS3 Games in India!

The delivery is slow but still reliable and cheap.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 12, 2010)

If you are in Pune, you can directly go and pick up your pre-ordered stuff.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2010)

^^I am in blore

Will see in forum, also call of pripyat is also on my list


----------



## quan chi (Aug 12, 2010)

tarey_g said:


> I have played Mirrors edge and Batman AA on full settings with Physx enabled with smooth frame rates, lets see how this one fares.



I think you can easily play with medium.

Video Cards and resolution: APEX medium settings 
Minimum: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (or better) for Graphics and a dedicated NVIDIA 9800GTX (or better) for PhysX 
Recommended: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 (or better)


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2010)

quan chi said:


> I think you can easily play with medium.
> 
> Video Cards and resolution: APEX medium settings
> Minimum: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 (or better) *for Graphics* and *a dedicated NVIDIA 9800GTX (or better) for PhysX*
> Recommended: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470 (or better)


It's worth a shot. Besides, you can always delete the cloth simulation files of the NPC's from the APEX folder to gain more frames if you crave to switch on APEX.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 12, 2010)

^^yeah yeah i have noticed that too.Actually in my opinion its totally absurd getting a gtx 260 then adding another 9800gtx specially for physx.

when both the cards have support for physx.
anyways you have already mentioned it. "still its worth a shot".
What happens will be interesting to know.

i think he should be able to manage the physx at medium.

moreover i have seen the physx videos and it really worth a miss.


----------



## quan chi (Aug 12, 2010)

^^yeah yeah i have noticed that too.Actually in my opinion its totally absurd getting a gtx 260 then adding another 9800gtx specially for physx.

when both the cards have support for physx.
anyways you have already mentioned it. "still its worth a shot".
What happens will be interesting to know.

i think he should be able to manage the physx at medium.

moreover i have seen the physx videos and it really worth a miss.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2010)

man....what the heck is APEX?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been to cyborg's place. He was running on GTX 460 1gig. and with a quad core clocked at 2.53. The game barely manages to keep 15fps with every thing incl. physx cranked up at 1920x1080 res. Even in Indoors.

@Piyush, APEX is a module in nVidia PhysX SDK which will allow developers to implement Nvidia PhysX on Multiple Platforms(ps3, wii). Mafia takes advantage of this APEX moudle.. so it is called APEX Physx.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 12, 2010)

Moral of the story: F*ck PhysX! 

HAVOK FTW!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 12, 2010)

As i wanted to play the demo.. I installed the steam and lauched it. But the update steam does on it's first launch is stuck at 0%. Tried deleting that .bolb file. still no use. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2010)

It's an ongoing issue for people who are installing the clients afresh these days. Dinjo posted this link which apparently worked for him: Steam Users' Forums - View Single Post - Steam Update Server down ?

For me, editing the clientregistry.blob file worked.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> As i wanted to play the demo.. I installed the steam and lauched it. But the update steam does on it's first launch is stuck at 0%. Tried deleting that .bolb file. still no use. Any suggestions?




Yup..had that problem...i deleted the clientregistry.blob file & then ran the steam application as an administrator..had to do it two or three times & then it worked..


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

and what is HAVOK?
(this is embarrassing)


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2010)

^^physics engine (Half life 2 ?)


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

ok got it
thanks


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 13, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> and what is HAVOK?
> (this is embarrassing)



A graphic card independent physics engine. Notable games using this physics engine are Uncharted 2,Stronghold, Halo 3, HL2, Es4:Oblivion, StarCraft 2, etc.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2010)

wow all the games u mentioned are a hit
so i can estimate the power of HAVOC


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 13, 2010)

So I guess I need an nvidia card to enable APEX PhysX? Right?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 13, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> So I guess I need an nvidia card to enable APEX PhysX? Right?


For enabling it, NO. It can't be activated with an ATI card as well, but the physics calculation would then be offloaded to CPU, hence increasing the load on it, eventually taking a frame rate hit. If you want want to properly enjoy full PhysX performance, then yes, you would need a dedicated Nvidia card for it.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 13, 2010)

Sunny1211993 said:


> So I guess I need an nvidia card to enable APEX PhysX? Right?



Its like this.. with ATI cards... CPU takes charge of calculating all the game world physics. While using a Nvidia one... it reduces the load from CPU by taking the lead in game world physics calculation.


----------



## tarey_g (Aug 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Its like this.. with ATI cards... CPU takes charge of calculating all the game world physics. While using a Nvidia one... it reduces the load from CPU by taking the lead in game world physics calculation.



And Nvidia makes sure that Physx running on a CPU is a horrible experience. 

Did NVIDIA cripple its CPU gaming physics library to spite Intel?


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally played the demo , Internet is back up to 4mbps.

Found the 360 controller to be quite awkward


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 14, 2010)

Finally played the demo. Getting 50-60 FPS with everything maxed out at 1920x1200 but APEX PhysX off. When I change it to medium or high, the frame rates take a huge hit but visually it's all the same. Nice demo BTW.

Also playing original Mafia. Plan to complete it this time.


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2010)

went to the forum, blore. There in landmark u get a mafia 2 t-shirt free on pre ordering Mafia 2 for xbox 3shitty or PeeS3. No offer for PC.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 15, 2010)

paying 499 and asking a game and bound t-shity!!! thats greedy, IMO


----------



## Faun (Aug 15, 2010)

i wouldn't mind paying 1299 if the same offer is for pc version too. Even asked if i can avail t-shirt by paying them separately but in vain.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

this isnt for PC?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> this isnt for PC?


What isn't?


----------



## Piyush (Aug 16, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> What isn't?



i mean the offer of preordering


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 16, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> i mean the offer of preordering


If you mean the T-Shirt, then it's only for console version pre-order.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2010)

Reviews by members ??


----------



## rajan1311 (Aug 26, 2010)

Reached chapter 10, a long way to go i think....will give a mini review after i finish it.

Anyways, I have switch on Physx and set it to med, frames are not bad,since a lot of time in the game you are driving, its 60, only during explosions they drop to 20-25fps, overall good to play on a modest rig like mine. Ill post some shots here for the time being (gimme a few hrs  )


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm in at the end of Chapter 13. The game is really good. If they had put the city to some use and if engine could have let us play few set pieces which it plays by itself..... then this could have been a terrific one.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 29, 2010)

completed MAFIA 2...the ending shocked me...i must've thought about it  for over an hour after the game ended...won't talk about it now as most  of you haven't completed it...the game was pretty short though...&  the fact that we can't free roam after the game ends is a huge  disappointment. the gameplay was pretty good, much better than kane  & lynch 2...wish there were some more things we could do...as in  GTA...this could have been a great game but in the end the game felt  rushed....the ending left a lot of possibilities though..so perhaps  there will be a mafia 3...


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Aug 29, 2010)

Completed the game 2 days back. Although I enjoyed the game, it still didn't have the EPIC feeling like we did after completing the first Mafia. The game was extremely easy and I think a large contribution to this was the health regeneration factor. As much as I enjoy this feature in the other games, I wanted it to be taken out in Mafia II. The first Mafia was made challenging due to it's nifty checkpoint system and getting med-kits for healing. 

What I loved was the visual improvement. It was amazing and might I add that the draw distance was brilliantly done. There were zero texture streaming issues and considering the sheer size of the environment, this was quite an achievement. Character models were extremely detailed and level designs were brilliant. I believe they picked up the same map as the first game, gave it a visual over-haul and called it Empire Bay. So it's essentially Lost Heaven.

A sequel should be released, else the game won't get proper closure for it's abrupt ending.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes, Ending indeed left me ambiguous. Lets hope that there will be a sequel or at least DLC that continues the story(which i hardly doubt)


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 29, 2010)

On Chapter 10 now.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Aug 30, 2010)

i have to admit the start of chapter 14 "stairway to heaven" was awesome...if you know what i mean...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't played Mafia 1 but Chapter 14 in Mafia II must have been really epic for those who played the first Mafia. Gonna play Mafia after I'm done with Mafia II. Playing the last chapter now.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Aug 30, 2010)

For the record, this is the 6th time you are telling this. And counting.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 3, 2010)

Jimmy's Vendetta DLC Trailer: 

Jimmy's Vendetta DLC Trailer

Mods/Admins could you please incorporate Youtube viewing feature within the forum?


----------



## axes2t2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Mafia II 7/10

6 for the graphics and sound,1 for the rest of the game.


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Jimmy's Vendetta DLC Trailer:
> 
> Jimmy's Vendetta DLC Trailer
> 
> Mods/Admins could you please incorporate Youtube viewing feature within the forum?


Its there since 7 months.

[ youtube ] QJ6_TmFEDj8 [ /youtube ]

[youtube]QJ6_TmFEDj8[/youtube]


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Sep 5, 2010)

ico said:


> Its there since 7 months.


Ohz! So is there a hidden code for spoiler text too?


----------



## ico (Sep 5, 2010)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Ohz! So is there a hidden code for spoiler text too?


nope, but it will be implemented.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Sep 5, 2010)

Can't wait for 7th. Any of you PS3 beeches played Jimmy's Vendetta?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2010)

Finished Mafia 2 last night, Disappointing ending but hints a next sequel.
@vamsi:- tried out the dlc. Nothing but a free roam mod with some missions.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2010)

is it me or mafia 2's cutscene's video quality are quite bad.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2010)

they are quite good imo.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2010)

Guys please help at the middle of chapter 8 the games menu background went like this.
*img409.imageshack.us/img409/3306/mafia22010091918201400.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 19, 2010)

did you apply update 1 by skid?
or try reinstalling. i think the files for the menu got corrupted.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 19, 2010)

^^i think i didnt.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 20, 2010)

Alright finished the game.and i must say the game is quite good i dont know why people say its not that good.Yes there are some twists and turns but still the game is quite good.I finished mafia 1 long back.and quit liked it too mainly due to the way its story has been presented.mafia 2 also keeps mafia 1's legacy alive.
some of its flaws.
Mafia2 is not a complete open world game.It has certain boundaries beyond which you cannot go.
mafia 1 has trains and trams,unfortunately mafia 2 dosent have them thus lacks a few varieties
In chapter 14 hey show a connection between mafia 1 and mafia 2.well which i should say is ok but was not required.

The only distinguished chapter of this game is chapter 11 i think where it has many possible endings!some were funny.

Overall this game should deserve atleast 7.5 i think.


----------



## ajooba215 (Sep 26, 2010)

can someone provide me the location of config file for mafia 2? My monitor goes out of frequency as i run the game...gotta change the resolution from the file itself...help needed...


----------



## abhidev (Oct 1, 2010)

i think mafia 1 had  a gr8 storyline....n it was well put up in the game. mafia 2 could hv been much better...it seemed very incomplete.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 1, 2010)

MAFIA II graphics is awesome...& the cutscenes are so real.....


----------



## abhidev (Oct 2, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> MAFIA II graphics is awesome...& the cutscenes are so real.....



Hey anybody unlocked all the playboy pics ????


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 3, 2010)

who need to? Just google for it and enjoy.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally! 
After a lot of forum searching I have found this thread.
Looks like I am late to the party. Mafia is one of my favourite series of games. I have to admit it I love this series a little more than Grand Theft Auto series.
when I first played throug Mafia the City of Lost Heaven the story literally took of my suprise. Never expected anything quite like it. The story line had left such a strong impression on me , I still recommend people to play than hand despite it being so old now. 

Then I played Mafia II. Although the story line was as strong as the first game. I was a bit dissapointed with the ending of the story. I felt they should have done a lot better. A simple sentence of


Spoiler



"Joe was not part of the deal" really didnt cut the cake according to me


and thorougly missed a free ride to enjoy after I was done enjoying the storyline 

Those who havent played the original Mafia game wont understand what kind of emotional attachment can create on you.
The feeling on the mission "Stairway to heaven" WAS EPIC!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 12, 2011)

^me too completed this awesome game last week...MAFIA 2...
I must say its one of the gripping storyline & excellent graphics...
& yes there are emotional moments also....


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

@Zangetsu

Did you try Mafia 1? Its even better of a Story. Although the graphics will probably bore you now but you will love it


----------



## abhidev (Sep 12, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Zangetsu
> 
> Did you try Mafia 1? Its even better of a Story. Although the graphics will probably bore you now but you will love it



+1


----------



## thepredator (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry for posting in a old thread but mafia (I & II) is my favourite and i cant resist!
Okay i just wanted to say that for those who say the ending (In II) was not good i strongly disagree.According to me the ending was one of the best ending i have ever seen and very much realistic...i know it hard to admit that joe and vito both died but its what it should have been rather than vito taking out his gun shooting down whole army of men, saving joe, getting some booze and girls and partying all night and live always happily ever after...rather than it showed us a an angry and insightful vito reflecting about how being in a mafia has changed his life and he has lost everything now including his soul friend and his LIFE!
According to me the ending was the best.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2015)

oh well necro bump..

so, mafia 2, i couldnt play it back in the time because of a lack of system capacity. 

would you recommend it? City of Lost Haven was, is and will be among my most favorite games. I still remember each and every mission like i completed it yesterday. 

please suggest.


----------



## Alok (Jun 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> oh well necro bump..
> 
> so, mafia 2, i couldnt play it back in the time because of a lack of system capacity.
> 
> ...



yes mafia ii is good game and worth your time.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2015)

thank you. will dl it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 12, 2015)

mafia 2 is the best the music is so sick still have the nostalgia


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> thank you. will dl it.



Both the games are really good. Mafia 2 looks really good as well just turn down physics as it uses that dead tech.


----------



## vito scalleta (Jun 12, 2015)

waiting for mafia 3 announcement at E3..


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> City of Lost Haven was, is and will be among my most favorite games. I still remember each and every mission like i completed it yesterday.



I too remember it all. Such a fantastic game. Haven't played Mafia 2 as I found it GTA type.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Both the games are really good. Mafia 2 looks really good as well just turn down physics as it uses that dead tech.


PhysX.. hmm. There was a time when i wouldnt have dreamt of it. But now.. well now i can.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2015)

vito scalleta said:


> waiting for mafia 3 announcement at E3..


Yep. Gathered that from your username


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 12, 2015)

Faun said:


> I too remember it all. Such a fantastic game. Haven't played Mafia 2 as I found it GTA type.


Isnt Mafia gta type?? Well.. a period gta.


----------



## Faun (Jun 12, 2015)

anirbandd said:


> Isnt Mafia gta type?? Well.. a period gta.



Mafia was more realistic and much better. I never felt the realism in GTA. GTA was just for mindless fun.


----------

